
Ask HN: What programming language to learn at the start of a career? - qnsi
What do you recommend someone at the start of their career to learn?<p>I want to work at startups.<p>Is python the most future-proof programming languge?<p>What do you think about learning frontend programming to have more career prospects? I dislike the idea that for backend there are different languges and if I learn python its harder to get php job for example
======
bmc7505
Learn Kotlin, you won’t be disappointed. It’s an ergonomic language with best-
in-class developer tools, and the only mainstream programming language that
allows you to be productive on frontend, backend, mobile, browser and native.
Kotlin also has fluent interoperability with the JVM ecosystem. You’ll have
access almost three decades of well-maintained libraries for concurrency, math
and data science, visualization and monitoring.

------
nikivi
I'd learn Go. It's simple to learn compared to even python (because of type
help). I collected some links around Go here:

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/programming-
languages/go](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/programming-languages/go)

